# Malaga Valencia or Alicante



## 1733250 (Nov 16, 2019)

Hello i am thinkin of moving and startin a new life in Spain with my whole family as im pretty dissapointed in the UK even more then i was in Czechia.I cant decide between Valencia, Malaga or Alicante and thats why im asking for some advice.What im looking for is a nice place near the sea and mountains, with friendly and intelligent people, and of course great prices and work opportunities even for someone that still needs to learn Spanish and knows only English and Czech


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

If you've got a family and need to work, but don't speak Spanish, your options are going to be very limited. Unemployment is still very high in this country and wages for unskilled work are low. After three months, you will have register as resident and prove that you have enough income to live on, minimum €600 per month per person including children, plus some form of health insurance.

So unless you've got plenty of money and don't need to find a job, I think learning the language should be your top priority right now, rather than musing about which city to live in.


----------



## 1733250 (Nov 16, 2019)

By my family i mean my mom sister and stepfather, also i do have the money so thats why im thinkin about the cities now


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

PeteriusProwler said:


> By my family i mean my mom sister and stepfather, also i do have the money so thats why im thinkin about the cities now


 And none of you need to work? If so, then Spain's the place for you! This map shows employment in Spain from an article printed 27/07/2019 . The darker the pink, the more unemployment there is.
https://www.lavanguardia.com/econom...397/paro-espana-desempleo-provincias-epa.html


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

PeteriusProwler said:


> Hello i am thinkin of moving and startin a new life in Spain with my whole family as im pretty dissapointed in the UK even more then i was in Czechia.I cant decide between Valencia, Malaga or Alicante and thats why im asking for some advice.What im looking for is a nice place near the sea and mountains, with friendly and intelligent people, and of course great prices and work opportunities even for someone that still needs to learn Spanish and knows only English and Czech




Well, Valencia is the biggest, and that means more opportunities, higher productivity but more competition. It’s also the most Spanish. 

Malaga is likely to be the most expensive.

Without contacts or spanish, it’s going to be tough finding work anywhere. You got a rare skill? Maybe look in Alicante or Malaga for Czech run businesses serving the expat communities there.

Good luck.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733250 (Nov 16, 2019)

We are all goin to look for work except for my 3 yrs old sister 😄 we dont have any special skills i just know a lot about cars and computers.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

PeteriusProwler said:


> We are all goin to look for work except for my 3 yrs old sister 😄 we dont have any special skills i just know a lot about cars and computers.


Where are you from? 

If you're not a citizen of an EU country yuo'll need work visas.


----------



## 1733250 (Nov 16, 2019)

Im from Czech Republic but i hate that country and would gladly get rid of my citizenship and all documents there... just gotta live somewhere at least for 5 years and thats why im lookin for a new country where me and my family can start a new happy life somewhere with friendly intelligent people near the sea


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

PeteriusProwler said:


> Im from Czech Republic but i hate that country and would gladly get rid of my citizenship and all documents there... just gotta live somewhere at least for 5 years and thats why im lookin for a new country where me and my family can start a new happy life somewhere with friendly intelligent people near the sea


The good news is that you won't need visas then. 


The not so great news is the high unemployment here in Spain, as another member has posted. 

To take Spanish nationality you would need to be resident in Spain for 10 years, & take Spanish culture & language exams.


----------

